# Need a High-Calorie Recipe



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I desperately need to gain weight. I am an 18-year old male with chronic, excessive bloating, nausea and IBS-C. At 5'3" I weigh only 68 lbs. and am looking for a recipe that is high in calories. I cannot stand drinks or shakes that taste like milk. I would like to find something high in calories that won't make me too nauseated, bloated or stopped up.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi AD:I'm glad to see you made it over here. You are from Parkview, right? You should also post your question on the Discussion Forum. If you go to the bottom of the screen where it says "Hop to", and choose Discussion it will take you there. There are tons of people that post there and more people will see your request.







JeanG


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, and welcome! I noticed your posting. (Yes, if you've not already done so, you should also check out the Discussion Group.) I've also had a terrible time with my weight (dropped really low, probably due to malabsorption). But sounds like you have it worse than me.







Unfortunately, what food works for one may not always work for another. But I'll try to summarize how/what I eat. Sorry, I don't use recipes, per se...1) I have to avoid gluten (wheat, barley, rye), so I eat a lot of rice products. I have a sizeable bowl of hot cream of brown rice cereal (w/soymilk) for breakfast; it's good with ground almonds and/or ground flaxseed sprinkled on it. For snacks, I have rice cakes (no, not so many calories by themselves) and/or rice bread (lots of calories) spread with almond butter (easy to digest, healthy, and lots of calories). I also might have brown rice as a side dish with my dinner or lunch. Sometimes I might have rice pasta.One easy-to-digest dish you might try is brown rice mixed with split peas...again, more calories! Also, split pea soup. If you're interested, let me know, and I'll type in my versions of those.3) I have ~ 4 servings of fresh veggies each day, 1, maybe 2 of them being root veggies (more calories). Sweet potatoes/yams are very good for us -- and high in the calories; try them baked or roasted (cut up in little pieces, drizzle a bit of olive oil and seasoning over them, and stick them in the oven at 375 for 35-40 min.).4) Sorry, you don't like milk-like products, but I do have a glass of rice milk (or sometimes soy) for a snack; to it can be added 1/2 piece of fruit (then beat up) and/or 1 tsp. Ultra Clear Sustain (nutritionist-recommended protein powder; wouldn't try just any).5) I'll sometimes drizzle olive or flax oil (maybe w/lemon or lime juice and basil or something) over my veggies. Those 2 oils are good for us -- and they add a little more calories.6) Fruit -- unfortunately, I can't have too much of that, but I do at least have an apple, peach, plum, or pear each morning before breakfast -- sometimes other times as well.7) Protein -- Salmon's great for us and has quite a few calories! I also have lean chicken (gotta avoid animal fat, despite the loss in calories!); you could sometimes sprinkle ground almonds on it for extra calories.8) Oil supplements -- Many of us don't get the proper oils in our diets, esp. omega-3 and possibly also omega-6, and that can really have a negative impact upon our health. Those of us who are really low in weight may have a particular (critical) need for such essential fatty acids. You might check out fatty acid supplements such as flax oil capsules; also ground flaxseed. KEY: Eat little meals approximately every 2 to 2-1/2 hours throughout the day. Unfortunately, our IBS diets don't usually help us add the calories. But, I will say that I've been very patient and diligent and, finally, over the past 4 months have gained 13 much-needed pounds. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

AD,You are entirely too low in weight and I wish I could help you---sorry I can't..You have gotten good help and advice from the above posts, and I sincerely hope you get the recipes you need....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Wish you all the best in gaining weight


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

AD:One other thiong you could do for some tips of similar quality to those that HIPJAN posted is to send a private email to Jan P., the Registered Dietician that hangs around here (member #12426). She would I am sure be able to refer you to some resources for HIGH-caloric density dieting.MNL


----------

